# Shipping & moving companies (again!)



## Darkbloom (Feb 18, 2013)

Fellow expats, I know this question has been asked before on this forum, but not recently, so I hope you won't mind my posing it again. We've relocated to Cape Town from New York and need to ship some boxes of personal effects (no furniture), currently occupying a storage unit 5 ft x 10 ft x 6 ft, which would be the approximate volume of the shipment.

Can anyone recommend, from personal experience, a cost-effective and reliable company to ship these belongings from New York to Cape Town? We are kind of overwhelmed by all the different options and all the different companies out there, all of which seem to get equally good & equally terrible reviews on the internet! 

Any advice would be most welcome. Thank you so much.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Darkbloom said:


> Fellow expats, I know this question has been asked before on this forum, but not recently, so I hope you won't mind my posing it again. We've relocated to Cape Town from New York and need to ship some boxes of personal effects (no furniture), currently occupying a storage unit 5 ft x 10 ft x 6 ft, which would be the approximate volume of the shipment.
> 
> Can anyone recommend, from personal experience, a cost-effective and reliable company to ship these belongings from New York to Cape Town? We are kind of overwhelmed by all the different options and all the different companies out there, all of which seem to get equally good & equally terrible reviews on the internet!
> 
> Any advice would be most welcome. Thank you so much.


 I would honestly just sell you stuff in the USA and buy new stuff here. If you aren't planning on bringing furniture. I just came with three suitcases and bought everything I needed here.


----------



## Darkbloom (Feb 18, 2013)

2fargone said:


> I would honestly just sell you stuff in the USA and buy new stuff here. If you aren't planning on bringing furniture. I just came with three suitcases and bought everything I needed here.


Thanks for the suggestion--we did sell just about everything, but these are personal papers, things we've brought back from our travels, items with sentimental value, etc.--stuff that can't be replaced!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Darkbloom said:


> Thanks for the suggestion--we did sell just about everything, but these are personal papers, things we've brought back from our travels, items with sentimental value, etc.--stuff that can't be replaced!


I've got lots of those items so I know what you mean. Any personal papers I would carry with you when you fly with to South Africa as it might be a while for you container to reach South Africa, and there is always a chance that it might be missing items. 

Sorry I couldn't be of more help. I'm sure someone will reply and be able to help.

I found an old post for you:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so...iving-south-africa/53158-shipping-sa-usa.html


----------



## bshoward (Jun 18, 2012)

Try seven seas


----------



## Darkbloom (Feb 18, 2013)

bshoward said:


> Try seven seas


Thanks for the suggestion--will check them out. Have you used them yourself & had a satisfactory experience?


----------



## bshoward (Jun 18, 2012)

I have used them myself found them very effecient and accomodating, prices arent too bad bad either, good luck


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

bshoward said:


> Try seven seas


We used them as well from UK to SA. No complaints at all.


----------



## bshoward (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Saartjie how are you, i will be there in SA less than a week woohoo cant wait, container is in Durban already getting cleared.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

bshoward said:


> Hi Saartjie how are you, i will be there in SA less than a week woohoo cant wait, container is in Durban already getting cleared.


Wow, you are really on your way! So exciting, bet you can't wait! What are your plans when you get here? Very happy for you.


----------



## bshoward (Jun 18, 2012)

just work work work nothing spectacular


----------

